# EIT Roadblock



## MapuaCE (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, I have a bachelor's degree in Civil Engineering which I earned from Philippines(Mapua 2001-2006).

I am planning to take the eit exam, but the california state board said that they dont recognize my degree

and it cannot also be counted as work experience. I guess i'll start from scratch.. Has anyone experienced

this before? Any opinions or advise will be highly appreciated..

P.s. I am currently working in an engineering firm for almost a year now.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 7, 2008)

I had a similar experience in NC. I attended an ABET accreditted engineering program for 3 years. I had all of my math, science, and basic engineering classes. I lacked some specialized classes and design classes. I did not have a degree, so I got NO credit for education or experience beyond high school. It was a hard blow when I found out, but, it didn't stop me. I was required to have 8 years of progressive experience to take EIT and 4 additional to qualify for PE. I got my PE last year. And what I had to go through is worth it in many ways. Good luck, MapauCE!


----------



## Vinsanity (Aug 8, 2008)

I think in CA, If you wanted to write FE/EIT Exam it doesn't matter if you have degree or not, all you have to do is submit the EIT Exam form, payment and you ITIN.

As far PE Exam is concern you may try other States, like NY or Alabama, you will be evaluated fairly based on their Education law, NY is for NYSED and Alabama goes under AACRAO, as well as your job experience.

Good Luck.


----------



## MapuaCE (Aug 8, 2008)

"all you have to do is submit the EIT Exam form"

I was planning to do that and then I saw the perjury note at the bottom of the form.. 

I believe that rules should be flexible.. It is unfair to those who do not have enough money to pay

for college in an abet accredited school. I paid my dues :reading: and it is frustrating because I

believe that I can pass the exam, too bad they wont let me.. :brickwall:


----------



## PinoyCE (Aug 9, 2008)

try the other states, I know someone who recently passed and he is from the same school as you. Although, I think he is in Illinois. You may also want to try to contact the Texas Association of Mapua Alumni. They might know something.

Try to contact the California state board for verifications. Last time I heard before I left Mapua, they we're applying for a Level II accreditation from ABET. But if you go to the website of ABET its not on the list. But I'm not sure. I also just met a guy from the other forum who's a ME from Cebu and he also passed the FE/EIT exam last April and took it at California.

If you believe you can do it, then show them what you've got. Good luck!


----------



## Vinsanity (Aug 10, 2008)

I was planning to do that and then I saw the perjury note at the bottom of the form.. 

So, "PERJURY", what are afraid of if you are being true with your education, perjury pertains for submitting false statement.

If you have nothing to hide go for it.

Good Luck.


----------



## MapuaCE (Aug 11, 2008)

Vinsanity said:


> I was planning to do that and then I saw the perjury note at the bottom of the form..
> 
> 
> So, "PERJURY", what are afraid of if you are being true with your education, perjury pertains for submitting false statement.
> ...


vinsanity, are you saying that even though i dont satisfy the requirements i should go for it because I believe I can pass the exam?


----------



## Vinsanity (Aug 11, 2008)

MapuaCE said:


> vinsanity, are you saying that even though i dont satisfy the requirements i should go for it because I believe I can pass the exam?



It is only you, who could decide that. If you check Cali website for FE, and check the requirements for FE admission you can assess yourself that you are qualified or not, and might send your FE application and payment.

How come Cali Board allowed Techs. and non degree holder to write FE.


----------



## chrys143 (Sep 2, 2008)

MapuaCE said:


> Hi, I have a bachelor's degree in Civil Engineering which I earned from Philippines(Mapua 2001-2006).I am planning to take the eit exam, but the california state board said that they dont recognize my degree
> 
> and it cannot also be counted as work experience. I guess i'll start from scratch.. Has anyone experienced
> 
> ...



Hi Mapua,

I had similar experience. It took me 2 years to finally got my EI. It's a lot of work for us foreign graduates. check with the california board if it is true that your education does not count. you probably only need to have your degree evaluated and once you're done submit the application.

oh btw, since you're from asia, they'll probably tell you that you need to take more classes in social studies. it will delay you but will not stop you. i know it did not stop me.

i wish i could say the same about the experience. i have overseas experience but so far no luck in finding one in us. probably just FL.

good luck.

chrys


----------



## pstone (Jan 13, 2009)

I live in South Carolina and they are very strict here about the accredited school thing. I have an EE degree and work for a large engineering firm. The way I understand it, to stamp a drawing for a job that is going on in a state that is different than the state where you obtained a PE license, you have to register in that state. The states that are stricter about the requirements will not license someone without the degree. So just because some states aren't as strict doesn't mean that you can just go there and get the license and be done with it. In order to be a successful engineer you probably need to be able to do work all over the country/world.


----------



## utoots21 (Feb 13, 2009)

MapuaCE said:


> Hi, I have a bachelor's degree in Civil Engineering which I earned from Philippines(Mapua 2001-2006).I am planning to take the eit exam, but the california state board said that they dont recognize my degree
> 
> and it cannot also be counted as work experience. I guess i'll start from scratch.. Has anyone experienced
> 
> ...


off-topic. My dad always used to tell me he graduated from MIT (I thought massachussetts)..then 10 years later i noticed his diploma say "Mapua Institute of Technology"..LOL.

However, I still look at him highly to this day. BTW I'll let you know how he did it (I'm sure the rules 35 years ago weren't as stringent as they are today, he was able to take the EIT and PE the same weekend).


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 13, 2009)

utoots21 said:


> However, I still look at him highly to this day. BTW I'll let you know how he did it (I'm sure the rules 35 years ago weren't as stringent as they are today, he was able to take the EIT and PE the same weekend).


In Illinois you can take both tests the same weekend.


----------



## Foram (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,

Apply through ELSES in MI state. They won't ask any documents.



MapuaCE said:


> Hi, I have a bachelor's degree in Civil Engineering which I earned from Philippines(Mapua 2001-2006).I am planning to take the eit exam, but the california state board said that they dont recognize my degree
> 
> and it cannot also be counted as work experience. I guess i'll start from scratch.. Has anyone experienced
> 
> ...


----------

